# can't start x as normal user.



## wonslung (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't seem to get X to start as a normal user, though it will start as root.
This is the error message i see.

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXau.so.6" not found. required by "xauth"
```

it shows that 7 times in a row.


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 13, 2009)

go to this port directory and type 

make deinstall clean && make install clean

/usr/ports/x11/libXau


----------



## wonslung (Jun 13, 2009)

nope, didn't work.

like i said, i can startx as root but not as a user.

i'm thinking it's permission based but don't know how to fix it


i get the same error as before
when i do 
ldd -a `which xauth` 
as a normal user i get

```
/usr/local/bin/xauth:
     libXau.so.6 => not found (0x0)
     libXext.so.6 => not found (0x0)
     libXmuu.so.1 => not found (0x0)
     libX11.so.6 => not found (0x0)
     libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800639000)
```

it should be finding those right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2009)

Check the permissions of your home directory and all files in it, or just set them by using [cmd=]chown -R user:user /home/usr[/cmd] to make sure everything is owned by you.


----------



## rocky (Jun 13, 2009)

Try


```
$ ls -la /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6
```
to see what went wrong.


You must ensure the readable permission for following directories and files:


```
/usr/
/usr/local/
/usr/local/lib/
/usr/local/lib/libXau*
```


----------



## wonslung (Jun 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Check the permissions of your home directory and all files in it, or just set them by using [cmd=]chown -R user:user /home/usr[/cmd] to make sure everything is owned by you.




everything is owned by me.
first thing i checked
even deleted the user and remade him, no go


----------



## wonslung (Jun 13, 2009)

rocky said:
			
		

> Try
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  15215 Jun 13 13:20 /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6
```


```
ls -al /usr/
total 69
drwxr-xr-x  17 root  wheel   18 Jun 12 17:20 .
drwxr-xr-x  21 root  wheel   29 Jun 12 16:10 ..
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   10 Jun 12 17:20 X11R6 -> /usr/local
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  431 Jun 12 17:13 bin
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    2 Jun 12 11:06 compat
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   16 Jun 12 16:01 games
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    3 Jun 13 13:29 home
drwxr-xr-x  47 root  wheel  244 Jun 12 15:59 include
drwxr-xr-x   6 root  wheel  477 Jun 12 15:59 lib
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel  507 Jun 12 16:01 lib32
drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel    5 Jun 12 15:59 libdata
drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel   62 Jun 12 15:59 libexec
drwxr-xr-x  16 root  wheel   16 Jun 13 10:08 local
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    2 Jun 12 15:48 obj
drwxr-xr-x  69 root  wheel   80 Jun 12 16:45 ports
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  259 Jun 12 15:59 sbin
drwxr-xr-x  26 root  wheel   26 Jun 12 15:59 share
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    2 Jun 12 15:52 src
```


```
ls -al /usr/local/
total 81
drwxr-xr-x   16 root  wheel    16 Jun 13 10:08 .
drwxr-xr-x   17 root  wheel    18 Jun 12 17:20 ..
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel   659 Jun 13 08:13 bin
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel     7 Jun 12 17:30 build-1
drwxr-xr-x   26 root  wheel    34 Jun 12 18:09 etc
drwxr-xr-x  112 root  wheel   316 Jun 13 08:13 include
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel    47 Jun 12 18:03 info
drwxr-xr-x   14 root  wheel    14 Jun 12 17:09 kde4
drwxr-xr-x   41 root  wheel  1297 Jun 13 13:20 lib
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel     3 Jun 13 10:08 lib32
drwxr-xr-x    8 root  wheel     9 Jun 12 17:20 libdata
drwxr-xr-x    7 root  wheel    47 Jun 13 08:08 libexec
drwxr-xr-x   29 root  wheel    30 Jun 13 04:15 man
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel    24 Jun 12 17:41 sbin
drwxr-xr-x   75 root  wheel    75 Jun 12 18:09 share
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel     2 Jun 12 13:53 www
```


all the permissions are right...
this is frustrating.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2009)

Does [cmd=]ldconfig -r[/cmd] give you the same number of libraries as root and as the regular user?


----------



## wonslung (Jun 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Does [cmd=]ldconfig -r[/cmd] give you the same number of libraries as root and as the regular user?




```
ldconfig -r
ldconfig: Cannot open "/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints": Permission denied
>
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2009)

[cmd=]chmod 444 /var/run/*.hints[/cmd] as root. Then try again. Running [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart[/cmd] is advisable as well.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 13, 2009)

all of it was already 444
changed it anyways, no change.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2009)

Did you restart ldconfig as well?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2009)

Other things to try:

[cmd=]ls -ld /var/run[/cmd]

```
[B]drwxr-xr-x[/B]  10 root  wheel  1024 Jun 13 20:44 /var/run
```
[cmd=]cat -v /var/run/ld-elf.so.hints[/cmd]

```
[binary crap]/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg:/usr/local/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib/nss[binary crap]\
```
[cmd=]file /var/run/ld-elf.so.hints[/cmd]

```
/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints: data
```


----------



## troberts (Jun 13, 2009)

Did you do anything to make your system more secure like adding *kern_securelevel="3"* in rc.conf?


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

troberts said:
			
		

> Did you do anything to make your system more secure like adding *kern_securelevel="3"* in rc.conf?



lol, no, i just installed 7.1 (it was the cd i had lying around) minimal, then did cvsup for 7-stable
i did rebuild world+kernel
installed Xorg
installed KDE4
thats' it


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Other things to try:
> 
> [cmd=]ls -ld /var/run[/cmd]
> 
> ...



ok, when i do ls-ld /var/run as a normal user i notice that it's got set to 0700
i'm guessing this is wrong.

did chmod 755 and now it's working, thanks so much.

i am noticing some slight 1 second freezes in kde4.  Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

I suggest you pose further KDE-specific question in the KDE forum.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

yes, i did post my new kde questions there, this was originally an X question though =)
sorry dutch


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

One original question per topic


----------



## wonslung (Jun 14, 2009)

yes sir.


----------

